# Swissvax Shield - To Buy or Not



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi All,

I would like your thoughts....I have plenty of sealants in my collection plus AF Waxes, Zymol Glasur etc, do we think it would be worth re-adding Shield?

I want to but am thinking that Shield's main benefit is durability due to the PTFE, however I can outlast that with a few layers of something like AF TC.

Alternatively any other recommendations? 

Look forward to your thoughts.

Thanks

Simon


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yopu know how good SV waxes are and i'd say Shield is the pick of the bunch due to price vs performance. 

BOS of course is fine as a show wax but I was majorly impressed with Shield I even considered buying some instead of Glasur. The application/removal etc is fantastic as you know with SV waxes.

I'm not sure if you "need" it but when do you ever need more waxes? It's a good wax to have in the arsenal with it's durability.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

gally said:


> Yopu know how good SV waxes are and i'd say Shield is the pick of the bunch due to price vs performance.
> 
> BOS of course is fine as a show wax but I was majorly impressed with Shield I even considered buying some instead of Glasur. The application/removal etc is fantastic as you know with SV waxes.
> 
> I'm not sure if you "need" it but when do you ever need more waxes? It's a good wax to have in the arsenal with it's durability.


Damn you Becks your right!:thumb:

Bet your in a good mood today with the Gers news


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Can you ever have enough wax's . How does shield compare to BOS as I've got a pot of BOS coming  is there a need for both?


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

BOS gives a bling factor when freshly applied due to the oils it contains, this look only lasts 2 weeks or so in my experience. Durability is ok, for me Glasur is overall a superior wax to BOS especially as it is half the price!

Shield has superior durability to BOS and is a good all rounder.

BOS works nicely when applied on top of something more durable, FK1000 or a sealant. Looked nice on top of AF Tough Coat on my GTI.


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

pretty much agree with what Simon has said, ive got both and both are excellent products i feel there is more of wet look with the BOS but shield seems to protect a bit better and seems to last a bit longer as well. Ive been using the shield on my TT this winter but once i do my spring clean ill start using BOS again. Both products are very easy to use with less being definately more and both buff up/off very easily


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

SimonBash said:


> Damn you Becks your right!:thumb:
> 
> Bet your in a good mood today with the Gers news


What news? :lol:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

SimonBash said:


> BOS gives a bling factor when freshly applied due to the oils it contains, this look only lasts 2 weeks or so in my experience. Durability is ok, for me Glasur is overall a superior wax to BOS especially as it is half the price!
> 
> Shield has superior durability to BOS and is a good all rounder.
> 
> BOS works nicely when applied on top of something more durable, FK1000 or a sealant. Looked nice on top of AF Tough Coat on my GTI.


Best of Show beading drops off relatively quickly but it will last 3months easily, probably nearer 4 depending on surface prep etc.

It'll sheet strongly but the beading does fall away which can be misleading; it's still very much there and protecting the surface.

Shield remains more constant in its performance. It's not quite so easy to apply and buff off but it's still very, very easy.

It lacks that magic 'something' that Best of Show adds but does leave a superb finish.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

gally said:


> What news? :lol:


:lol: your turning me into a closet Hoop


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

I had Shield in my collection and actually asked myself the opposite question: Do I need to add Glasur?

In the end I did. And I don't regret it. Both are great waxes and I really believe when it comes to price-performance, both waxes are indeed gally's: "the pick of the bunch" when it comes to Zymol and Swissvax.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> Best of Show beading drops off relatively quickly but it will last 3months easily, probably nearer 4 depending on surface prep etc.
> 
> It'll sheet strongly but the beading does fall away which can be misleading; it's still very much there and protecting the surface.
> 
> ...


John,

How would you compare Shield to RG55, is Shield worth the extra £63?

Thanks

Simon


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

SimonBash said:


> John,
> 
> How would you compare Shield to RG55, is Shield worth the extra £63?
> 
> ...


They're 'different'.

55 is one of my absolute favourite waxes on red, for example, and it really has such a rich finish. The beading is excellent. I'd say on my old Golf it gave the best result in terms of depth and wetness.

Shield doesn't quite give the same outright gloss or depth but has a more slick surface and it's easier to apply and buff. It beads very strongly too.

It's difficult to say one is better than t'other in general but if you were doing, say a lot of 4x4s, then I'd err towards Shield or, just to throw a curve ball, Raceglaze's 4x4 wax.....


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> They're 'different'.
> 
> 55 is one of my absolute favourite waxes on red, for example, and it really has such a rich finish. The beading is excellent. I'd say on my old Golf it gave the best result in terms of depth and wetness.
> 
> ...


Thanks John,

This would be a general purpose addition to the collection, don't do many 4x4's just a RRS which I prefer SV waxes on as the paint is butter soft.

I want to try RG55 but Shield is very very tempting!! If I order today with the free delivery should I have it by the weekend?

Simon


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

SimonBash said:


> Thanks John,
> 
> This would be a general purpose addition to the collection, don't do many 4x4's just a RRS which I prefer SV waxes on as the paint is butter soft.
> 
> ...


Free Delivery can take up to 5 working days so there's no guarantee it'd be with you by the weekend - it might do but it might not. Express Shipping should be with you by the weekend for sure.

The easy solution is to buy 55 and Shield.....


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

I prefer the smell of mirage than shield 

Shield smell almost like chemical. When you pay know all SV smell great, I was expecting a better smell from Shield.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

frankiman said:


> I prefer the smell of mirage than shield
> 
> Shield smell almost like chemical. When you pay know all SV smell great, I was expecting a better smell from Shield.


I prefer the smell of Shield (nice excuse to go and smell them both again!) but Autobahn is better than either of them!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> I prefer the smell of Shield (nice excuse to go and smell them both again!) but Autobahn is better than either of them!


Autobahn smells lovely, £36 for 50ml has stopped me re-buying though


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I love shield,if i were you i would wait for the new scholl waxes,from what i saw,they are real paint upgraders.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I like Shield, pretty good hybrid product. After the first months, it acts more like a sealant though, but it offers good protection, and it's very easy to work with.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Buy it Mr Basham, you know what a good wax it is:thumb: Just keep it this time!!!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

SimonBash said:


> Autobahn smells lovely, £36 for 50ml has stopped me re-buying though





slrestoration said:


> Buy it Mr Basham, you know what a good wax it is:thumb: Just keep it this time!!!


Isn't it odd that my pot of Shield and Autobahn were bought from Simon  LOL

bet you wish you'd kept them now!!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

What did you think of CR Simon? Being a hybrid it should have excellent durability?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Here's a bit more on RG 4x4 wax..

Its the natural alternative to Shield - like Shield its fortified with PTFE, and is 48% white carnauba (I think Shield is 40% but not sure), so it does behave like 55 in many respects but with huge durability. Our first test coat lasted 8 months - yes, beading fell away but protection was still there. 

We called it 4x4 as it was aimed at high use, larger vehicles, ones that you didn't want to have to wax often, but don't let that put you off for normal cars. 

At £75 a tub, its a cracking wax.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

RaceGlazer said:


> Here's a bit more on RG 4x4 wax..
> 
> Its the natural alternative to Shield - like Shield its fortified with PTFE, and is 48% white carnauba (I think Shield is 40% but not sure), so it does behave like 55 in many respects but with huge durability. Our first test coat lasted 8 months - yes, beading fell away but protection was still there.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark, went onto your site earlier which could have been a very expensive browsing session!

I am completely divided now:wall:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> Buy it Mr Basham, you know what a good wax it is:thumb: Just keep it this time!!!





Ns1980 said:


> Isn't it odd that my pot of Shield and Autobahn were bought from Simon  LOL
> 
> bet you wish you'd kept them now!!


You Nick's are trouble!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

SimonBash said:


> You Nick's are trouble!


:lol:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

I for one really liked Shield, used it pretty much exclusively on the Land Cruiser until I invested in the big Z!

Lasted well & smelled superb with great longevity!


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> Being a hybrid it should have excellent durability?


CR a hybrid ? From when ?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

evotuning said:


> CR a hybrid ? From when ?


Not officially, I just _think_ it is because of how it behaves


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

And what aspects of CR indicates hybrid content in it ?


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

amiller said:


> Not officially, I just _think_ it is because of how it behaves


Andrew in CR conspiracy


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

SimonBash said:


> Andrew in CR conspiracy


Okay, let me retract my statement please!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

SimonBash said:


> Andrew in CR conspiracy


My thoughts exactly Mr Basham, he won't be wanting any then


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> My thoughts exactly Mr Basham, he won't be wanting any then


He's got some knock off Royale though


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

What happened Simon? Used once, now you're selling?


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> I prefer the smell of Shield (nice excuse to go and smell them both again!) but Autobahn is better than either of them!


did they change the formula? mine is green and smell like chemical.


----------

